# Echinata Dying



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

So, I recently ordered several corals from Liveaquaria, including a Hawkin's Echinata which has started deteriorating rapidly. I've never seen this sort of thing, but it's almost like its skin is pealing off. I'm not sure what could be doing it, because I got two other SPS corals of similar care levels, a seriatopora and a stylophora, both of which are doing fine, polyps already opened fully.

So, is there anything I can do to save what's left of this coral or is it a lost cause?

I'll post pics in a bit.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

This is from last night. Since then it's spread to over half the coral.

And this is from just now:










This, btw, is actually the first time I've ever had a coral die on me, so I'm a little unsure what I can do.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Yea, it didn't acclimate to your water. The only thing you can try is to Frag a good end of it, and try to save it. Try to put it under somewhat of some shade perhaps. I know your LED's are quite bright. You may be able to save it that way.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

Any idea why it didn't acclimate well? I gave it the longest acclimation period. And as always, used a slow drip.

I shoulda fragged it earlier. Just managed to cut off a tiny little piece of it, but it's all but dead at this point.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Your lighting perhaps? Did it in?


----------



## gavadele (May 4, 2012)

i know coral rx will kill it use only coral revive that may save some of it


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

judging by the pics alone, that coral is already dead. Cutting it will only speed the process. It is stressed. Check your phosphates. Even better, post a pic of your acros that are doing well. Don't waste your money on meds. Spend your money on a good phosphate meter. Not a test kit. A meter.
Your substrate seems a bit course... backing up my phosphate claim. Tell all of us a bit more about your system. With some help, we can narrow the problems down.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lego Star Wars said:


> judging by the pics alone, that coral is already dead. Cutting it will only speed the process. It is stressed. Check your phosphates. Even better, post a pic of your acros that are doing well. Don't waste your money on meds. Spend your money on a good phosphate meter. Not a test kit. A meter.
> Your substrate seems a bit course... backing up my phosphate claim. Tell all of us a bit more about your system. With some help, we can narrow the problems down.


Europroctos has the best water quality out of all of us on here. Its not his water.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Pics of his corals that are doing well will be the best gauge. Better than any kit or meter. Honestly, some corals don't ship well. Sometimes, things just go wrong, no matter how slow we acclimate. I'm not doubting his husbandry or water quality. I've just seen this before. I know what was wrong. I'm only trying to help. That's what these sites are for. Assist each other.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Ok, I went on the other thread where you posted the ORA that was brown. I couldn't help but notice that you have green algae on your glass and live rock and not a stitch of pink or purple coralline algae. I'm telling you, to strip an echinata like that and for the ORA coral to be brown, your nitrates and phosphates are high.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lego Star Wars said:


> Ok, I went on the other thread where you posted the ORA that was brown. I couldn't help but notice that you have green algae on your glass and live rock and not a stitch of pink or purple coralline algae. I'm telling you, to strip an echinata like that and for the ORA coral to be brown, your nitrates and phosphates are high.


*sh


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

ok


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lego Star Wars said:


> From the guy who doesn't have pink or purple coralline in his tank either and can't tell the difference between a montipor digitata and a birds nest. You are posting, I am helping.


Yup, you sure are. With basic information that has already been discussed. He has the best water quality out of anyone I know in REEFING. And, so as we understand each other here, I would like to know from you, exactly what yoiu think needs to happen in order for your coralline to grow. And also, You can look at my tank all day and see Green Coralline Algae, ever heard of it?
And I scrape my glass off, front and back.........Anything else I can help you with?

green coralline algae - Bing Images


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

ok


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lego Star Wars said:


> No. * There is no green coralline algae*. He needs to dose his tank properly. Calcium magnesium and alkalinity. He needs a meter. I've used the pO4 test kits ad nausium. A photocell meter will give him true results.
> All of us are attracted to reefs because of the amazing colors. If all we saw were green rocks and brown coral, we could have saved ourselves a lot of money and spared a lot of marine life.


Oh boy.....
Purple and Green Coralline Algae Picture
How to Grow Coralline (coralline) Algae in a Saltwater Aquarium - How to Grow Coralline (coraline) Algae in a Saltwater Aquarium
"Encrusting Coralline Algae is what gives many saltwater aquariums their color and a good covering is the goal of most marine aquarists. Coralline Algae exists in a variety of different colors (green, pink, white, purple, red)."
Coralline Algae | GreenAquarium
Shall I go on? Or have I proven my point here?


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

i


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

You know, starting off with hostility in a thread is not always the best way to convey your point.

First of all, a salifert test kit is about as accurate as even a high dollar meter, and that is what I use.

My parameters are

0 ppm nitrate
0.03 phosphate
12 dkh 
440 calcium

I use kalkwasser to maintain them. 

My substrate is coarse...because it's crushed coral. Coarseness of substrate doesn't affect phosphate.

Also, I've got a good deal of pink coralline in my tank, I just don't take pictures of it....cause it's just coralline.

And for the record, I use granulated ferric oxide and it still won't completely kill nuisance algae. If I have a problem with algae, it's that I pamper my clean up crew. As for the brown acro, it shipped that color. All of my other SPS maintain a perfectly vibrant color.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Euruproctos said:


> First of all, a salifert test kit is about as accurate as even a high dollar meter


I believed the same thing about 8 years ago. It's not even close to being true. If you would like, I can send pics of badly damaged corals in "0" pO4 salifert kits and the more positive results when I trusted a solid meter.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I've heard it said that there are other things apart from phosphates that can kill corals.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

There are. But I'm pretty sure reefing madness and me can help a bit here. That's what these sites are for. Helping.


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

My point was simply that one test kit not showing you evidence of phosphate in a tank with damaged coral does not prove the inaccuracy of tests. Sure, there are inaccurate ones out there, but they aren't salifert. 

You are literally the first person I've heard criticize salifert. I've talked to people who've been reefing longer than I have been alive who swear by those kits and until I'm presented more compelling evidence of their inefficacy, I'll have to continue to trust them. 

I also can't say I really believe my params are off considering that all my other SPS have full polyp extension and the fact that my Entacmea anemone is looking as healthy as ever.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm here, but I don't know what to add here. I can't argue with his tests, even if the test kits were somewhat off, man, those numbers are pretty darn good. I'd call it not not acclimating or poor ship like you said earlier, those are sound ideas, but thats all i got.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

You can't beat his acclimating process. He's got that nailed down. Euru is very good to only show 1 coral suffer RTN like that. I wish my numbers were so low. Did you place the coral in high flow or high movement?


----------



## Euruproctos (Mar 2, 2012)

I put it in a lower flow section on the bottom, although my tank has a tremendous amount of flow. Recycles my water about 45 times per hour.

Reef may have had a point about my lighting. I have about 8.5 watts per gallon of high end LED light. Hell, the anemone always settles closer to the bottom of the tank than the top.


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Anemone? Feather Duster? SPS? Chemical War?


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Skimmer?


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Mixed reefs are hard. I wish it was as simple as " I will put SPS under the bright light and put everything else further away from it". You have a chemical war.


----------

